# Lisfranc



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 3, 2010)

My doc did orif of metatarsals 1,2,3 as well as arthrodesis of tarsometatarsal joints 1,2,3 for "Lisfranc" fracture/dislocation.

I am looking at 28485(x3) + 28730, I cannot find any edits stating these are included with each other, but I can't seem to wrap my mind around billing both orif and arthrodesis for the same fracture/dislocation????

How are you billing Lisfranc fracture/dislocation with both procedures being done??

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 3, 2010)

I asked this question previously and the consensus of respondents was 28615 and 28485 (for the ORIF per joint).  You can also find an article on AAOS regarding this.  Good luck!


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 3, 2010)

*But*

Thank you for your prompt response, but what about the arthrodesis???



I did read AAOS article (dec 2003?) on this but it didn't seem to help me much.

So what it's a coder's dream come true ? Charge it all!!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 4, 2010)

I believe 28615 serves as the arthrodesis for a LisFranc.  At least that is what I was told when I asked the same question...


----------

